# Are controls in effect on Private Members section?



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I've noticed a couple of threads over the past several weeks in the Private Members section started by folks with less than 30 posts. Nothing wrong with the threads themselves, but I'm concerned that if people can access this section with under 30 posts, it might mean the usual controls aren't in place there, meaning nosy spouses and John Q Public might be able to register and jump in where people are trying to keep things a little more low key?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The only time I've seen that is when a member deletes a number of posts. The listed post count may be under 30 but the forum still allows them to post based on total count. If you see one that is suspect, please report it. Thanks.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

That makes sense--thanks for the explanation!


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Also, Forum Supporters don't need 30 posts....if they have the little green plus sign by their name, they can post in Private even if they don't have 30.


----------

